# Handy für 10-jährige



## JustAs (4. Mai 2011)

*Handy für 10-jährige*

Hallo allerseits,
meine Cousine soll nun, wo sie auf die weiterführende Schule kommt, ein Handy bekommen. Nur was nimmt man für ein Handy für eine 10-jährige? Was gibt es da zu beachten? Ich denke spezielle Kinderhandys finden die kleinen schnell "uncool". Ein modernes Smartphone wäre aber einfach nur überdimensioniert.
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Nen kleines Sony Ericsson aus der W-Serie. Günstig und kommt bei den jüngeren gut an.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Sony Erricson würde ich auch Empfehlen. Die sind einfach zu Bedienen. Beliebt. Robust.
Falls etwas extravaganter, dieses eine Beliebte Samsung Touch Handy mit Windows Phone. Gefällt mir persönlich aber nicht so besonders.


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Ich würd da sowas in die Richtung SE K700, K750 oder die W Serie empfehlen, wie schon gesagt


----------



## Per4mance (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

gibt doch auch billige touchscreenshandys wie das samsung star für 90 euro. 

meine cousine hat zu weihnachten auch nen touchhandy bekommen weil bei ihr irgendwie jeder eins hat ausserdem find ich die steuerung intuitiver bei touch.

hast du ne bestimme preisvorstellung ?


ansonsten Motoroly Defy is auch ganz nett und robust das hält auch ne weile


----------



## Sibig (4. Mai 2011)

Das Samsung Wave 723 gibt's bei Amazon für 120€ .  P/L mäßig ziemlich gut imo


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Gebrauchtes iPhone oder iPhone 3G; relativ billig zu haben (Applejünger wollen ja immer das neueste haben wodurch die iPhones der letzten und vorletzten Generation den Gebrauchtmarkt regelrecht überschwemmen), "cool" und mit deppensicherer Bedienung, ich halte wenig vom iPhone aber wenn es für irgendjemanden das richtige ist dann für eine 10-jährige...

Wenn es etwas 1337er sein soll ein Nokia N900


----------



## biohaufen (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Wenn das Handy lange "cool" sein soll, würde ich was in richtung Touchscreen empfehlen, wie z.b ein Sony Ericsson X10 Mini mit Android 2.1 für ca. 129 €


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Wie wäre es mit dem S5260 Star II von Samsung? Kostet knapp 100 €, hat einen Touchscreen, MP3-Player, 3,2 Megapixel Kamera, W-Lan, Bluetooth, ...


----------



## JustAs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!
Ich werde mir das mal mit meiner Cousine und meiner Tante anschauen die Tage. iPhone und Android Handys würden aber wohl erstmal rausfallen. Ich selbst bin total zufrieden mit Android, aber sie soll ja mit dem Handy nicht nur spielen und schon gar nicht ins Internet


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Blos kein Xperia Handy kaufen! Vorallem das Mini...viel zu klein. Dann lieber ein 20€ Handy mit 10€ prepaid, macht mehr Spaß als mit den Xperia Smartphones


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



Superwip schrieb:


> Gebrauchtes iPhone oder iPhone 3G; relativ billig zu haben (Applejünger wollen ja immer das neueste haben wodurch die iPhones der letzten und vorletzten Generation den Gebrauchtmarkt regelrecht überschwemmen), "cool" und mit deppensicherer Bedienung, ich halte wenig vom iPhone aber wenn es für irgendjemanden das richtige ist dann für eine 10-jährige...
> 
> Wenn es etwas 1337er sein soll ein Nokia N900


 
Manchmal musst du es aber echt übertreiben. Es wird nen Handy für ne 10-jährige gesucht, nicht für nen 15-jährigen NERD 

@Topic
sollte auf jeden Fall nen 3,5mm Ausgang für Kopfhörer und bissi Speicher ham.
Die Kleinen wollen ihre Musik ja jetzt auch überall haben.


----------



## p00nage (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



Superwip schrieb:


> Gebrauchtes iPhone oder iPhone 3G; relativ billig zu haben (Applejünger wollen ja immer das neueste haben wodurch die iPhones der letzten und vorletzten Generation den Gebrauchtmarkt regelrecht überschwemmen), "cool" und mit deppensicherer Bedienung, ich halte wenig vom iPhone aber wenn es für irgendjemanden das richtige ist dann für eine 10-jährige...
> 
> Wenn es etwas 1337er sein soll ein Nokia N900


 
Deswegen bekommt man ja noch 200+€ für nen stink normales 3G mit gebrauchsspuren


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



> Blos kein Xperia Handy kaufen! Vorallem das Mini...viel zu klein.


 
Zu klein?!

Es ist für eine 10 Jährige... ich denke nicht, dass sie allzu große Hände hat..



> Manchmal musst du es aber echt übertreiben. Es wird nen Handy für ne 10-jährige gesucht, nicht für nen 15-jährigen NERD


 
Hm... ich glaube nicht, dass das übertrieben ist; ich habe auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit dem iPhone und Kindern gemacht; die Bedienung ist ja wirklich deppensicher, das ist ja *das* Feature des i-Phones, leicht zugängliche Spiele, die Verwendung als MP3/Videoplayer u.ä. sind auch Vorteile, von denen meiner Meinung nach auch ein 10 Jähriger profitieren kann

Natürlich kann eine 10 Jährige ohne umfangreiche Computerkentnisse die Fähigkeiten eines Smartphones, auch eines iPhones bei weitem nicht ausreizen aber wer kann das schon? Ich denke nur ein recht geringer Prozentsatz der Smartphoneuser...

Wenn ich als 10 Jähriger schon so ein Handy gehabt hätte... damals war ein Handy mit Snake oder Tetris noch was besonderes...



> Deswegen bekommt man ja noch 200+€ für nen stink normales 3G mit gebrauchsspuren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Das wäre aber kein gutes Angebot... das bewegt sich eher im 150€ Bereich; wenn das zu teuer ist... dann eben nicht


----------



## Per4mance (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

das xperia is zu klein weil das display zu fummelig ist und es auch nicht den besten touchscreen hat. da hab ich lieber nen großes display mit mittelmäßigem touch is meine meinung dazu


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

meiner meinung nach braucht ein 10jähriges kind kein handy und schon gar kein smartphone, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## p00nage (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach braucht ein 10jähriges kind kein handy und schon gar kein smartphone, aber jedem das seine...


 
jo so seh ich das auch nen stink normales Handy reicht da wenn überhaupt, als ich 10 war hatte ich auch noch keins


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Ich hab mit 11 ein Motorola V1050 zu Weihnachten bekommen; ein Jahr hab ich es genutzt und dann wurden mir die 2,3cm Dicke zu viel. Und da ich eh nur Musik gehört hab wurds ein MP3 Player (iPod nano 3G).

Deshalb würd ich, wenn es unbedingt ein Handy sein muss, auch ein SE (ohne Touchscreen!) empfehlen.
Mein Bruder ein C702 und das ist robust bis zum geht nicht mehr


----------



## Keygen (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

nokia, vielleicht ein 6500?

Sony erricson ist mal gar nicht robust, 3 mal sony erricson und nach 4-9 monaten kaputt gegangen, mein 6500slide ist gute 3 oder 4 jahre alt und war unter der dusche mit mir^^

das hier leute mit Xperia kommen nud mit Iphones finde ich mal ziemlich bedeppert! sie ist 10! selbst wenn sie ihre musik hören will, wieso ein überempfindliches touchscreenhandy?! ich schätze mal dass das handy dazu da ist dass man sie erreichen kann und sie evtl mal damit sich unterhalten kann im sinne von kleine spielchen spielen, musik hören radio geniessen.... da braucht man kein scrottperia und shitphone!


----------



## sp01 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach braucht ein 10jähriges kind kein handy und schon gar kein smartphone, aber jedem das seine...


Das sehe ich auch so, leider meinen die Eltern die Kinder heute immer überwchen zu müssen. Ich würde eines nehmen wo nur tel, sms und nen mp3 player hat mehr nicht.


----------



## Doom (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Ein Handy schon aber ist wohl unnötig für eine 10Jährige ein Iphone zu kaufen :
muss doch bestimmt nur Telefonieren können also ein 20€ Handy mit 10€ Startguthaben reicht doch wohl vollkommend...


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



> muss doch


 
Wenn man so anfängt braucht sie überhaupt kein Handy...


----------



## Doom (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

wenn du meinst .....
was soll bitte eine 10 Jährige mit 200000 Apps, Facetime , etc?


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Ihr tut ja gerade so als waeren Kinder mit 10 total anspruchslos! Mein erstes Handy hab ich auch ungefaehr mit 10 gehabt das war ein Siemens MC60 und war zu der Zeit halbwegs aktuell. Ich halte ein etwas aelteres Smartphone nicht fuer uebertrieben. Ich faende ein Samsung S5230 angemessen


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Das günstigste Handy das du bekommen kannst würde wohl reichen. Ein gebrauchtes aus der Familie tut es auch. 
Du könntest einem 10jährigen Kind ein Handy mit der undurchdachtesten Bedienung in die Hand drücken und sie könnte trotzdem nach 1-2 Tagen mehr damit machen als du (übertrieben gesprochen). 

Dazu dann noch eine Prepaid Karte von einem Billiganbieter (Simyo, Simply usw). Wichtig ist dabei dass es auch wirklich Prepaid-only als Zahloption gibt und kein Postpaid mit automatischer Abbuchung des nächsten Einheitenblocks.

Noch extremer auf Kinder zugeschnitten sind spezielle Tarife... als Beispiel > Kinderhandy und Handytarif bei TOGGO mobile
Aber prinzipiell ist die obengenannte Variante mit einer regulären Prepaidkarte vollkommen ausreichend solange das Kind halbwegs verantwortungsvoll ist.


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*



> was soll bitte eine 10 Jährige mit 200000 Apps, Facetime , etc?


 
Genau das, was jeder andere auch damit macht...

Eine Kamera, Spiele, ein MP3 und Video Player... warum sollte eine 10 Jährige sowas nicht haben wollen?

Ich hätte es mit 10 sicher gewollt... leider gab es damals noch nichtmal Handys mit Farbdisplay... damals musste man eben noch dezidierte Geräte für alles mögliche herumschleppen... was man durchaus auch getan hat


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit einem ganz "normalen" Handy? Zum Telefonieren, Simsen und Musik hören. 
Da gibts auch schon welche für unter 100€ die cool aussehen (das ist doch das eigentliche Hauptkriterium oder?)


----------



## sp01 (22. Mai 2011)

Denke ich auch das es vollkommen ausreicht.
Mein erstes konnte noch nicht mal Musik und hatte ein sw Display .


----------



## Hatuja (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy für 10-jährige*

Ein Freund von mir stand vor dem gleichen Problem. Seine Tochter kam/kommt jetzt aufs Gymnasium. Da sie aber auf dem Dorf wohnen und die Busverbindung mehr als schlecht ist, hat sie jetzt auch ein Handy bekommen. Falls was Ausfällt oder sie danach noch zu einer Freundin will und so was. Also mehr für den Notfall. Von daher finde ich das schon ganz sinnvoll bei einer 10-Jährigen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, für welches Handy sie sich entschieden haben, aber sie meinte, dass sie darauf geachtet haben, dass es halt einfach zu bedienen ist und der Akku lange hält. Die kleine wird sicher nicht daran denken, es jeden Tag aus dem Ranzen zu holen, es aufzuladen und Morgens wieder einzustecken.
Ein zweites Netzteil haben sie ihr auch gekauft, dass auch immer im Ranzen bleibt, falls doch mal der Saft ausgeht.

Ich meine sie haben für das Ganze keine 50€ bezahlt. Kinder gehen mit so was doch noch anders um, da fällt das Handy einfach mal runter oder es wird vergessen/verloren. Bei einem 150-200€ Gerät ist das dann schon bitter! Und wenn sie in dann später doch mehr damit machen möchte, stellt man halt nur ein 50€ Handy in den Schrank.

Das Handy läuft mit auf dem Vertrag ihrer Mutter, ist so ein Zusatzdienst speziell für Kinder (glaub ich). Kostet keine zusätzliche Grundgebühr, Minutenpreis ist günstig und man kann ein Kostenlimit setzten (bei ihr 5€, davon ausgenommen sind die Handynummern und die Festnetznummer der Eltern, dass geht immer!)


----------

